# Suggestions for starting a cube shop?



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 9, 2012)

OLD POST:
I have recently invented a method of lubricating (mainly DaYan) cubes that is really amazing. I have tried this on my friend's and my Zhanchi and Guhong. The Zhanchi especially is amazing. It can corner cut two cubies(the end of the 45 degree edge, if you get what I mean), and reverse corner cut one! That means that there is no room to ever get a lockup(unless you wedge your finger in between the corner and edge or something like that). Okay, so now I can relieve you of the really annoying(it probably is to you )over-advertizing.

I was thinking of selling cubes lubed like this for a couple dollars higher than the plain cube itself(please do not scream at me for making a lubix-like thingy). These prices may go down in the future if this is successful. I am selling:

-lubed Guhong $14
-lubed Lunhui $17
-lubed Lingyun $14*
-lubed Zhanchi $18
-lubed Guhong V2 $16
-lubed LingYun V2 $18
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Guhong $17
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Lunhui $20
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Lingyun $16*
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Zhanchi $19
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Guhong V2 $19
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded LingYun V2 $21

Colored versions are available too. You need to request one though.
Also, if you want the 24 point corner mod done, also specially request.

For now I would like any feedback on my idea, suggestions, better ideas, posts that say that you really really want one, etc.

*I finally found a cheap place for the lingyun close to me

END OF OLD POST

This shop will soon be open: If you "pre-order"(send me a private message of what cube you want) then one will be ready for you within one week of the opening of the store, instead of you having to wait up to 2 weeks for the order to ship. (that will most probably be how it will be when it opens) you can pre order without paying, and pay only when your cube is ready and you want it shipped.

When the shop is open, the way it will work is:
1.you order cube
2.you pay(unless it is a pre order)
3.I super-ify the cube
4.I notify you
5.if pre order, you pay
6.I ship.

Just as in the old post, here are the items for order:

-lubed Guhong $14
-lubed Lunhui $17
-lubed Lingyun $14
-lubed Zhanchi $18
-lubed Guhong V2 $16
-lubed LingYun V2 $18
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Guhong $17
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Lunhui $20
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Lingyun $16
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Zhanchi $19
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded Guhong V2 $19
-lubed & 48 point edge-modded LingYun V2 $21

SPECIAL SALE(pre orders only):
Dayan Taiyan Lubed $10
Dayan Taiyan lubed and 48 point edge-modded $11
Dayan Megaminx Lubed $25
Lubed Fangcun Cube $13


----------



## uniacto (Nov 9, 2012)

any videos demonstrating these amazing lubed cubes?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 9, 2012)

uniacto said:


> any videos demonstrating these amazing lubed cubes?



Yep. See how well they perform, and the difference it makes.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coming soon, must bribe friend to let me borrow it again, that may be hard!


----------



## RaresB (Nov 9, 2012)

1 dollar to do a 48 point edge mod sounds quite low to me but than again depends how fast you do it . Some videos would be nice, and maybe giving a cube to a youtuber for their opinion.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2012)

Video yes. Youtuber opinion yes. If this is truly an awesome mod, I think you should name it. Easier to become famous if it has a name. Just look at "Zhanchi Silk". Awesome name = Awesome cube.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 9, 2012)

The problem with the YouTuber opinion is that I haven't got enough to buy lube and mod another cube and my cube is, well, mine. I will be re-lubing my cube the RIGHT way, it was the first one I did, and making a video of that probably tomorrow. Also, for the name, how about the "Flame Cube"? I LOVE FIRE AND KNIVES


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't understand why you need to buy more lube. You said you are re-lubing your own cube which means you have lube on hand already. You ARE talking about money, no? If you don't have a cube on hand you can mod and you don't have enough to buy at least one cube, I'd say you're going to have a tough time starting a shop...


----------



## balloon6610 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is interesting  I want to buy lube guhong in the future


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 9, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I have lube, but no new cube on hand.



Then clean your cube and re-lube it...


----------



## RaresB (Nov 9, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> Yeah, I will be getting about thirty bucks in a month, that's when I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I have lube, but no new cube on hand.



Although I have no experience running a cube shop, I highly doubt 30$ a month to buy cubes would keep you running for very long.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 9, 2012)

> That is interesting I want to buy lube guhong in the future


At the moment you _can_ place pre-orders.


> Although I have no experience running a cube shop, I highly doubt 30$ a month to buy cubes would keep you running for very long.


I have plans don't worry about my money, I want feedback on the idea and when I post a video, the cubes.


----------



## balloon6610 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well i can't order any cube right now or my parent will kill me if i did  I must wait for christmas so i can buy a new cube. Hope you can open your store by then 

(Sorry for my bad english too )


----------



## izovire (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a tip:

Find a good balance between *Quality* and *Quantity*. At first you might spend a lot of time modding and lubing. As orders increase you will have less time doing all of the dirty work others won't do (wink). You might want to get cubes that are both assembled and DIY. Assembled cubes will save you time but there's a higher chance they aren't what you like. Also get extra cores... you'll see why...


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 9, 2012)

$30 a month is NOT going to cut it to run a small business. You need WAY more than that to stock even at wholesale prices.
Also, how long does it take you to do the 48 point mods? Your pricing right now seems really....cheap....


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 10, 2012)

2hrs for each, so 4hrs work for a cube lubed and 48 point edge modded. These prices are only for the "pre-order time."


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 10, 2012)

...it takes you 2 whole hours just to lube a cube?

Manual labor even at minimum wage is 7.25....and the price of one of these is like $13 bucks standard...so we're talking about really cheap manual labor.


And why are your lubed Lingyuns so much money?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 10, 2012)

musicninja17 said:


> ...it takes you 2 whole hours just to lube a cube?
> 
> Manual labor even at minimum wage is 7.25....and the price of one of these is like $13 bucks standard...so we're talking about really cheap manual labor.
> 
> ...



It's my own manual labor. My method for lubing cubes has very very good results, but the process to do that is very painstaking and it takes a while. The lingyuns are so much money because the place I buy them from charges a lot for the lingyuns for some reason. If there is a place you recommend to buy cubes from for cheaper, please tell me.

Good news for everyone, my video should be on within two hours.

And, 4 hours later...

[video=youtube_share;o5rwz4B6tg4]http://youtu.be/o5rwz4B6tg4[/video]


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 10, 2012)

I understand that, but that means you're not making a lot of money for the time spent on that. Time does have a value. If you really don't mind all that for not a lot of money, by all means, go ahead.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 10, 2012)

Will you charge for shipping the cubes to India?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 10, 2012)

How much is it? Also, ya know alot of my relatives live in Chennai.


And here is the vid for turning quality:

[video=youtube_share;8u7p7QmLGAw]http://youtu.be/8u7p7QmLGAw[/video]


----------



## youngcuber1 (Nov 10, 2012)

doesnt seem that good


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cutting or turning q? Also, this cube is my sucky one, really old and the hardware is all dirty. I will try to get a vid of a newly lubed cube.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Why would you admit that the first look people got of your product was with a sucky cube? You should have waited to do the vid and then cleaned your cube, because first impressions are everything


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, YouTube opinion coming and I was able to sell the cube for very easily at comp today!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't watch any of the videos. It's on private setting or something?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 11, 2012)

So I bought this cube from you today, but it's not for me, but for my friend (she has a really sucky rubik's knockoff). 
I like how it's super smooth and how quiet it is when turning.
However, I must say that the corner cutting isn't all that amazing (most dayan cubes can do it).
Another thing is that the turn speed isn't that fast. However, this is good for my purposes because my friend needs a controllable cube right now. I think that as the lube wears down a little the cube will get faster.
Overall, the feel of the cube is awesome, but performance wise it's not that fast.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Can't watch any of the videos. It's on private setting or something?



Yea same......


----------



## iluvleelee (Nov 11, 2012)

That is interesting... I would start with a big.cartel and only have two or three of each cube in stock. Make a video and see how well it does. Most people's cubes can turn already like that. Or can watch a video on YouTube of how to lube it really well. I don't know how well it will do


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 12, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> So I bought this cube from you today, but it's not for me, but for my friend (she has a really sucky rubik's knockoff).
> I like how it's super smooth and how quiet it is when turning.
> However, I must say that the corner cutting isn't all that amazing (most dayan cubes can do it).
> Another thing is that the turn speed isn't that fast. However, this is good for my purposes because my friend needs a controllable cube right now. I think that as the lube wears down a little the cube will get faster.
> Overall, the feel of the cube is awesome, but performance wise it's not that fast.


As I said before, that cube was my suckish one, still some gunk in the hardware. That is why I sold it to you for a substantially lower price than I say in this thread. If it were the new one, It would have been better. I have a DIY 55mm Zhanchi on the way, that I will make the video from. That's also why I made those videos private, since the reaction. If I am able to bribe my friend on tuesday to let me borrow it, you will have a better video. The white face for some reason on that cube is a little wierd, just so you know. I am also working on a youtuber opinion, I have gotten some offers for reviewing so that will be set up. For god of rubic 2 and iluvleelee, same thing I just said.

Heres the new turning Q vid:
[video=youtube_share;evYArcuOL1A]http://youtu.be/evYArcuOL1A[/video]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Corner cutting:
[video=youtube_share;dVKS7EO4hUM]http://youtu.be/dVKS7EO4hUM[/video]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 17, 2012)

I can get my Zhanchi to cut that far, easily. It is all to do with the tensions. It is better to tension it so it can cut evenly both forward and back which I can get it to almost 45 without modding anything. You are never going to cut that far in an actual solve after all.

(honestly if you do you need to relearn proper alignment  lol)


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 28, 2012)

This cube is not modded, just lubed. I get that the corner cutting isn't as important, and I focused more on the turning quality. It has a very crispy feel

The shop is now open for orders. The special opening sale(read thread starter) will end in 10 days.
Also, good news, I have sent a test cube to a youtuber for an opinion!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 28, 2012)

My cube isn't modded either. Just lubed and tensioned 

Good that you sent it to a tester, but I would want to know who


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Meh, I think I'll just see what the response is from the public when I start getting orders.
I sent the test cube to CubeorCubes.


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you need anymore testers to test the cube?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 29, 2012)

I only had the spare $$ to give to one tester, but you are free to buy one yourself.

How do you think I should publicize/advertize the shop?


----------



## InfiniCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I only had the spare $$ to give to one tester, but you are free to buy one yourself.
> 
> How do you think I should publicize/advertize the shop?



Do you have a website? That is a good way.... at least it is organized


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 30, 2012)

I will be making a website soon.


----------

